# 8GB eyefi pro X card failing on wired transfers...



## archiea (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey gang..

I was using my one year old eyefi card in the M for starters. I rarely transfered off the card when I used it on the 5D, it was only for wireless transfers. I've had the card error out the 5D at times, but not fail at transferring data. 

This pertains to a movie file shot on the M. WHen I view the movie on the M on the same card, it plays throughout. When I try to transfer the data to my computer via wire, it fails, with the mac os saying that it can;t complete the transfer because the data is unreadable. this happens at 1min 37 seconds into a 7 minute program.

Next I'm going to try transfering wired fromt he camera itself since it can play the whole clip through.

Again, the movie plays fine on the M, but fails at copying wired to the computer. 

Prior to this i had the card unmount repeatedly from a $9 reader that I got with the camera via B&H. the reader had many good reviews on B&H:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/502433-REG/GGI_SDHC_Secure_Digital_SD_SDHC.html

This has only happened with EOS M files but I've only had the camera for a couple of days and the card works fine in reading and recording files onto the camera natively. When I used it on the 5D, i only used it to wirelessly transfer and never reallyused it on a reader. 

The card was low level formated on the M prior to use. It wasn't near full at all. 

It has the latest firmware from Eyefi. 

Thanks for any feedback. I'll keep the gang posted.


----------



## archiea (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, I have an update...

I used the original EYEFI card reader that came with the eyefi card and the transfer went fine. I guess its specific to the eyefi card to use this reader. When I searched teh web, I found other users with these comments:

*"Most generic SD-only or multi-card readers do not have a voltage regulator powerful enough to allow the card to turn on its wireless transmitter. Usually such cheap card readers give the appearance of the card not working at all because as soon as the card turns on the radio, the voltage drops below an acceptable level, causing the reader to fall off the USB bus and getting power-cycled and reset as a result of that. That whole process then most likely repeats ad infinitum.

Please stick to using the supplied Eye-Fi card reader when connecting your Eye-Fi Cards to computers. There's nothing intelligent in the card reader, but it does serve a purpose."*


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had issues with my 8GB Pro EyeFi card, it works perfectly in my 1Ds MkIII's, but it doesn't in the EOS-M, I can't recommend the combination at this time. 

I lost files in a hard download to the computer, I am sure this will be addressed in a software upgrade at some point but that doesn't help me now.


----------

